# 99211 Medication Refill



## redmoore (Mar 17, 2010)

I have looked through many of the posts on the subject of 99211 and was wondering if the documentation the docs are giving warrent billing of 99211.
The patients are coming in for medication refills, here is the documentation from the nurse.

'The patient presents today for a medication renewal related visit.  The patient is here today in order to confirm that the controlled substances they are prescribed are providing them with a meaningful degree of pain relief.  The patient is able to provide a specific example of functional improvement due to their us of pain relieving medications.  They affirm that they are taking their medications as prescribed and that the medications enhance their ability to perform activities of daily living.  They are not having any adverse effects from the usage of their medications.  Upon presenting for the refill they do not display any signs of sedation or intoxication.'

Diagnosis:  Medication Dependence

I am not sure that this visit is medically necessary.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jghaddock (Mar 18, 2010)

As long as the patient isn't in the post-op global period, I would think 99211 would be completely appropriate for this nurse visit.


----------

